# Psalm Singing Audio



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 8, 2006)

After getting many requests we have begun recording the audio of our congregational singing of the psalms (with assurances the new mics would be as far away from me as possible!). We ain't great but many have said this would be more helpful to them to learn the tunes than the plinking midi files of the tunes we have had. We will offer both along with the words at the links at each selection in the order of worship for each week which I post to fpcr.org after the services. This week, being essentially the trial run, was plagued by some kinks and wind noise from the air which we hope to work out by next week. By the end of 2006, Lord willing, we hope to have the full psalter recorded. Any way, check it out at the date: January 8, 2006

These are to the tunes and selections as broken up in FPCR's The Comprensive Psalter.


----------

